
Deconstructing 'Decentralization': Exploring the Core Claim of Crypto Systems - claudiawerner
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3326244
======
aabhay
Great article, all your contributions seem pretty solid. Are you a hobbyist or
professional in the post structuralism world?

